# Porsches Kidding Thread! Due ANY DAY!



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Porsche was bred on December 12 2010. She will be day 145 on May 5th!

Heres her bloodlines!

CRF Castle Rock Porsche
Sires Sire: ARMCH Rosasharn's Tiger L ++*S E
Sire: Rosasharn TL Sitka Spruce *S LA2008 V++ 84
Sires Dam: ARMCH Rosasharn's UMT Sassafras 5*D E AR1738

Dams Sire: MCH Lost Valley Tae-Bo *S
Dam: ARMCH Lost Valley TB Infinity 4*D 3 x GCH, 1 xRGCH, 1x BU, 3 x BOB
2008 LA: VVEV 87
2010 LA: ++VV 86
Dams Dam: MCH Lost Valley Mercedes 3*D

Heres the Buck she was bred too!
CRF Castle Rock GN Jasper Quilles *S
Sires Sire: Twin Creeks BW Montego Bay *++S *B
Sire: CRF Castle Rock Guy Noir *+S
Sires Dam: MCH-PGCH Cloverdale YJ Blue Raven

Dams Sire: Rosasharn's UMT Hamachi *B
Dam: CH Algedi Farm H Purple Rain 4*D
Dams Dam: CH Rosasharn's TL Zenith 3*D EEVE

As you can see, this is a VERY nice breeding! Im so excited for these kids! Im most likely going to do a repeat breeding next year!

Anyway, here are some pics of Porsche!

There were taken last week



























Udder shots! With Georgia, whos due around the 20th!


















These pics were taken today!




























Udder shot!









This is her second freshening! Last year she had twins


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Porsches Kidding Thread!*

Coming right along ...very nicely.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Porsches Kidding Thread!*

I think 2, maybe 3 though, because shes looking almost jennys size! So that would be cool if she had 3


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Porsches Kidding Thread!*

Well today makes 2 weeks until shes due! SO CLOSE!

Shes blowing up more and more, and her udder has been filling alot, shes looking SO nice, cant wait to see what she has!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Porsches Kidding Thread!*

She may have 2 in there..... :wink: 2 weeks isn't very long but... it sure feels like an eternity... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Porsches Kidding Thread!*

She had 2 last year and wasnt this big, so 2 or more would be lovely! lol Shes been changing alot and starting to WHINE about her pregnancy, its so funny!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Porsches Kidding Thread!*

Poor girl..she is feeling the woes of being big and Preggo...LOL


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Porsches Kidding Thread!*

YA! lol shes trying to make me feel bad for her! NOPE not happening! Hopefully she will kid right on time so I can have little babies to play with.

I will take more pics tomorrow, to see how much she has grown, she doesnt look bigger though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Porsches Kidding Thread!*

Love seeing pics... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Porsches Kidding Thread!*

Couldnt get pics  but shes gotten bigger, and her udder is growing alot! Im so happy with how it looks!

2 more weeks of waiting woooooo


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Porsches Kidding Thread!*

That's OK.... :thumb:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Porsches Kidding Thread!*

Yay! Only 2 weeks!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Porsches Kidding Thread!*

One week on thursday! Im so excited! I really hope she gives me what I want! Id like to keep a doe but im not sure I will be able too!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Porsches Kidding Thread!*

ONE MORE WEEK


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Porsches Kidding Thread! Due Next Thursday!!*

Not much longer.... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Porsches Kidding Thread! Due Next Thursday!!*

WOOOO SO CLOSE!!!

Oh here are some pics, of course my camera died so these are all I got lol














































She keeps getting bigger everyday! BABIES!! lol


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Porsches Kidding Thread! Due Next Thursday!!*

Oh exciting! I just realized that one of our NDs is due the same day! Wouldn't it be funny if they went at the same time? Lol.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Porsches Kidding Thread! Due Next Thursday!!*

That would be AWESOME!

Btw, I understand that she is mineral deficiant  I dont need anyone telling me thanks! lol the problem is currently being investigated. I will be putting more mineral feeders in the pen, and I may put a couple mineral blocks as well, so everyone gets lots of choices.

Anyway! Porsche is really big today! She keeps blowing up....wonder when she will POP lol


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Porsches Kidding Thread! Due Next Thursday!!*

OK Porsche just keeps getting bigger! lol Shes been having problems with minerals though. So we are BoSing her and also bolusing her and the herd soon.

Shes really big, udder hasnt filled all the way yet, im thinking she will wait until this weekend. But I will be gone all day friday and saturday so maybe she will want to kid then lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Woe....she is huge.. :shocked:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thinking 2, maybe 3?? She GOT BIGGER since these pics!!

Shes blowing up....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my... bigger :shocked: ...looks like trips possibly.... :hi5:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ya, she keeps getting way bigger, shes NOT bloated or anything. But my friend keeps telling me shes getting bigger and bigger lol. Shes jennys size now so I think and HOPE trips, possibly really tiny quads but I dont want little babies!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

How exciting... you'll have LOTS of babies soon! Good Luck!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks! Im actually worried I might have more babies than I think! lol

Hopefully Triplets from Porsche, that would be awesome!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

She looks big. Maybe :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks! Im actually worried I might have more babies than I think! lol
> 
> Hopefully Triplets from Porsche, that would be awesome!


 HeHe...it's OK...you will change your mind ...when they are all bouncing all around you... :laugh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OMG 3 would be awesome! BUT I would like at least 1 buck, I KNOW WEIRD lol but gotta fill reservations!

Pam,
I know, I always say I cant handle it and with Jennys triplets it wasnt enough for me hehe. At least Porsche and Georgia are kidding close to eachother! Then when they are ready to be weaned I will have more babies YAY!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Pics of her today

Udder is the same, no real changes, day 145


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She's looking good! :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks!

I KNOW shes looking copper deficiant, im fixing it though!

Other than that shes a little fatty. I doubt she will ge before the weekend though


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Maybe a little. Most of my girls get rough coats right about now and then start shedding off and growing in much nicer looking coats. I wouldn't worry to much about her.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks!

Im going to be BoSeing everyone and copper bolusing, we are a little deficiant. The winter they didnt get alot of minerals because the rain ruined them

Porsche should be a darker buckskin with a cape, so she looks pretty definciant, I feel so bad!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh wow...I thought she was just a chocolatey/gold buckskin. I have one the same color...but it's her permanent coat color. That should really help with the copper and Bose...they should start looking better soon after that's given. 

Keep us posted on her...can't wait for babies!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ya, shes chocolate but has the black cape so I guess shes black and tan lol. But ya, I will be doing that soon! I cant wait to see how good they will look! She doesnt seem to want minerals and I have a really good kind! Oh well, guess she will get more attention lol

I will post more pics sunday, im going to be gone ALL day tomorrow and saturday, she will probably kid then!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Hahaha...it would be just like a doe to kid as soon as you leave.  I'll cross my fingers she holds out until you get back. :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ya, this weekend is a very busy one. I will be home sunday, she can kid then!

Her udder isnt full at all and her ligs are still rock hard lol so she better not be tricking me!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Well that's a good sign!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Im bad with ligs though, and her udder could fill fast! haha

HOPEFULLY not though, even though I cant wait for these kids!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

NOTHING! lol udder is the same

Shes sure taking her time, but its supossed to actually rain tomorrow


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

We can go crazy waiting together :hug: 
I've got a FF that is the same as your girl only I don't know her due date :GAAH: I am so mad at myself for not writing it down, but I know that the 12th @150 days is the earliest possible due date! Maybe, they'll go at the same time, goats have a hotline that they comunicate on you know :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

YAY lol

OH man if she makes me wait that long, she better have some nice kids hahaha

Hopefully they both go, and dont make us wait! I HATE waiting lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> OH man if she makes me wait that long, she better have some nice kids hahaha


 She will..she is a pretty Doe.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks Pam!

Lotus was her doeling from last year, so I know shes capable of producing cuties! PLUS all of Jaspers kids so far have been SOOOO nice! Im so pleased with my little boy, even though hes given me PLENTY of stress and heart attacks LOL


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

She just keeps holding out huh?
Come on Porsche kid when mom is home.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Yep, her udder just isnt very full, but maybe she will give me mothers day babies? I should be home most the day tomorrow, so that would be perfect but of course its supossed to rain tomorrow!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I guess we will see ...is she acting or looking any different today?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Same old piggy as always. Udder has filled more, and ligs are a little looser


----------

